# Old Truck Model ?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I found the first model that I ever built, And I can't find any info on it
I think it was called Old Iron Sides 1/32 Sc. ?
Green truck built like a armored car. ~ 6" Long - 2 1/2" Wide
May have been made by Revell. ? 
Just wanted to see if it is a collectible or worth anything.
Thank You, For any info that you can give me on it. ~ Tom


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's Old Ironsides and it was produced by Aurora from '65-'67. It was molded in metallic green. The kit # was 663.
Unbuilt in box it's listed as being worth $65-$75 (Aurora Model Kits- Thomas Graham).
I hope this info is of help...

Chris.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*re-Old Truck*

Thank You, Very Much ~ Chris for the info on my truck, I think that I built this truck when I was about 7 or 8 as you can see I put the windows on backwards the tabs should have been on the inside of the body. I built a lot of models after that one and sold them but I always kept this one I guess because it was my first attempt at building a model car and was proud of it for what it is. ~ Tom // Swartz Creek MI.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Tom.
You should be proud of it mate! Not only do you have a rare piece of modelling history there, you also have a genuine piece of your childhood. I wish I'd have kept some of my kits....

Chris.


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know model, but I liked a lotttttttttt your built. 


Ford SuperCharger


----------

